# Truck Question



## katwillny (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey all,
I am new to owning a truck and I have a question regarding loading or rather unloading trucks. Today I picked up a few load so Honey Locust and Maple and on between picking up the wood and installing and messing with wood floors, I was pretty beat. After the second load I was pretty much wiped out so i decided not to onload the wood off of the truck. I guess my question is, is it bad to leave the truck loaded with a relatively heavy load overnight or even for a few days? Again, Im new to owning a truck so I dont know if the puts strain on the struts, shocks what have you.
thanks all. Still getting to know Lucile.


----------



## ScotO (Mar 20, 2012)

There's a full load of heavy black walnut on my truck right now too.  I was too tired when I got home this evening and it will have to wait until tomorrow afternoon before I can unload it.  I do that quite often, especially when I bring more than one or two loads home in a day.  So to answer your question, I have done it literally dozens and dozens of times and my truck still sits higher in the back than in the front.  I have a 3/4 ton GMC and the springs are fine in it, after many 'overnighters'......I think you will be fine.


----------



## katwillny (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks Scotty. I just did not have any energy to unload tonight. My back is just barking at me from doing this much. I am a systems analyst not a firewood processor or wood floor installer. I have a new found respect for folks who do this kind of work. I always knew it was hard work but dang!! I will unload half before I head out tomorrow and after work. luckily i have the sedan for my commute.


----------



## MasterMech (Mar 21, 2012)

I've left my trailer (It's a shop!) on my 1 ton for weeks at a time.  Won't hurt it so long as the truck wasn't overloaded to start with.


----------



## Highbeam (Mar 21, 2012)

No harm done at all. Springs are meant to be compressed.


----------



## dorkweed (Mar 21, 2012)

To some extent, it does depend on the truck  Not arguing, just saying.

If you overload a 1/2 ton..................it's a lot worse than overloading a 3/4 or 1 ton truck IMHO.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Mar 22, 2012)

katwillny said:


> Hey all,
> I am new to owning a truck and I have a question regarding loading or rather unloading trucks. Today I picked up a few load so Honey Locust and Maple and on between picking up the wood and installing and messing with wood floors, I was pretty beat. After the second load I was pretty much wiped out so i decided not to onload the wood off of the truck. I guess* my question is, is it bad to leave the truck loaded with a relatively heavy load overnight or even for a few days?* Again, Im new to owning a truck so I dont know if the puts strain on the struts, shocks what have you.
> thanks all. Still getting to know Lucile.


 
No


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Mar 22, 2012)

dorkweed said:


> To some extent, it does depend on the truck Not arguing, just saying.
> 
> If you overload a 1/2 ton..................it's a lot worse than overloading a 3/4 or 1 ton truck IMHO.


 

Bah. . .

It's impossible to overload a 1 ton with firewood and very nearly impossible to overload a 3/4 ton.  Even an overloaded 1/2 ton won't be damaged _any further_ by sitting over loaded.


----------



## dorkweed (Mar 22, 2012)

Bigg_Redd said:


> Bah. . .
> 
> It's impossible to overload a 1 ton with firewood and very nearly impossible to overload a 3/4 ton. Even an overloaded 1/2 ton won't be damaged _any further_ by sitting over loaded.


 


And I don't want to be anywhere on the road near you while you are traveling with an "overloaded" 1/2 ton truck!!  Are you the salesman at the RV place that tells the folks..........."sure you can pull that 36 footer just fine with a 1/2 ton......all she needs is some airbags"?????

Who you crappin'???

I do agree with you here though........it won't hurt to sit overnight or even a week.


----------



## Flatbedford (Mar 22, 2012)

Whether its a 1/2, 3/4, or 1 ton, an overloaded truck is an overloaded truck. It just takes a little more stuff to overload a 1 ton. This load was on my old flatbed for a month!





So was this one.




Because the truck is not a daily driver, I split as I unload to eliminate one step of the process. I have done this a few times with no observable ill effects.


----------



## dorkweed (Mar 22, 2012)

I say again, "Who You Crappin'"!!  I've had bigger loads with just my fat buddies in the bed of my truck  Try again!! 


JFYI, I make my living; towing and hauling,  you're pix don't show squat.  I'm done here........no sense arguing with a "know it all butthole"!!


----------



## jeepmedic (Mar 22, 2012)

We leave our 3/4 ton loaded all the time. It should be fine !


----------



## greg13 (Mar 22, 2012)

Impossible to overload a 1 ton? You need a drug test! I've overloaded a 10 wheeler with wood. ANY TRUCK CAN BE OVERLOADED.
You are the type I love to see come in and rent equipment, "I can pull ANYTHING with my truck" - Can't stop it though.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Mar 23, 2012)

greg13 said:


> Impossible to overload a 1 ton? You need a drug test! I've overloaded a 10 wheeler with wood. ANY TRUCK CAN BE OVERLOADED.
> You are the type I love to see come in and rent equipment, "I can pull ANYTHING with my truck" - Can't stop it though.


 

Did you even READ what I wrote?  Probably not.  I'll repeat it in big letters_: *overloading a 1 ton with FIREWOOD is impossible, and overloading a 3/4 is very nearly impossible.  *_


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Mar 23, 2012)

dorkweed said:


> And I don't want to be anywhere on the road near you while you are traveling with an "overloaded" 1/2 ton truck!! Are you the salesman at the RV place that tells the folks..........."sure you can pull that 36 footer just fine with a 1/2 ton......all she needs is some airbags"?????
> 
> Who you crappin'???
> 
> I do agree with you here though........it won't hurt to sit overnight or even a week.


 
How about responding to what I actually wrote instead of what you thought you read?  Eh?


----------



## Highbeam (Mar 23, 2012)

Not to disagree with a local boy but I certainly have overloaded my one ton pickup with firewood. I scaled at 10,800# when I loaded my SHORT bed F350 with doug fir. GVWR is only 9900.

I also overloaded my 98 chevy half ton with wood but you really must understand half tons. The GVWR was 6200 and empty weight was 5800#. So 400 lbs makes it overloaded. That's only two fat chicks. The bed on the haf ton is the same size as on the one ton.

So perhaps we need to be clear about what it means to be overloaded. Legally overloaded, over the ratings, is absolutely possible with firewood on any of the normal 1/2, 3/4, or one tons.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Mar 23, 2012)

Highbeam said:


> Not to disagree with a local boy but I certainly have overloaded my one ton pickup with firewood. I scaled at 10,800# when I loaded my SHORT bed F350 with doug fir. GVWR is only 9900.
> 
> I also overloaded my 98 chevy half ton with wood but you really must understand half tons. The GVWR was 6200 and empty weight was 5800#. So 400 lbs makes it overloaded. That's only two fat chicks. The bed on the haf ton is the same size as on the one ton.
> 
> So perhaps we need to be clear about what it means to be overloaded. Legally overloaded, over the ratings, is absolutely possible with firewood on any of the normal 1/2, 3/4, or one tons.


 
I've had a cord+ of green Doug Fir and/or Bigleaf Maple in my 1 ton and it barley takes the truck out of level and gets nowhere near the overload springs, and doesn't squat the tires even a little.  Also, a SRW is limited by the tires which effectively makes it a 3/4 ton.


----------



## Flatbedford (Mar 23, 2012)

Try that with green Red Oak.


----------



## pen (Mar 23, 2012)

There's no point in arguing here.

closed.

pen


----------

